# Berkeley Summer 2016



## EchecsRex (Sep 8, 2016)

I just wanted to make this thread so anyone who is going to Berkeley Summer 2016 could talk to other people who are going. This will be my first competition! Maybe people who meet on this thread could meet at the competition and make some friends!

I will start by introducing myself.

I am doing 2x2-4x4 and pyraminx. I am a youtube and my channel is Sphinxo Cubing.
Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOxdqENiBCL6cqnHBwzAefw

I looked on the competitor list and saw that Noah Arthurs and Sophie Chan will be going. I am guessing that this is Noah Arthurs that has a youtube channel. Sophie Chan is the previous square-1 NAR single holder.

Hopefully I can meet up with anyone I meet on this thread!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2016)

Beware of the loud guy wearing a onesie

Not because he's dangerous, but because he's Ryan Jew


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 8, 2016)

What?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 9, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> What?





Ranzha said:


> Beware of the loud guy wearing a onesie
> 
> Not because he's dangerous, but because he's Ryan Jew


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> . Sophie Chan is the previous square-1 world record holder.


She held the NAR single, not the WR


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok, I just edited the post


----------

